# Need help converting cups to grams



## rigidid

I bought Acana Lamp & Apple last week, and I'm trying to figure out how much food to give my dog daily. according to the company website & Dog food calculator I should give her around 4.2 cups per day. how do i convert this to grams?

She's 32 KG, Neutered, pretty active.


----------



## luv2byte

There is approx 28gm per ounce, 8 ounces in a cup so approx 224gm/cup.


----------



## rigidid

something isn't right here: 1 cup=224 Gram-->4.2 cups=940 Gram *daily!* I'm bad at math, what's wrong with my calculation? 

according to championpetfoods official website, it's around 370 Grams per day. bad count comes from the dog food calculator i linked above!


----------



## willow

lol, cup is a measurement of VOLUME, gram is a measurement of WEIGHT, you need to measure the WEIGHT of one CUP of food. hope this helps.


----------



## Willowy

4.2 cups would come out to be about half a kilogram (500 grams), I think (most dry foods are 4 cups to a pound). I'm not sure what units of measure are used in other countries. . .do you always use weights for cooking measures or do you have measuring cups for volume measurements? 

If you have a 240 ml measure, that would be what we consider a "cup" here in the U.S.


----------

